# I Feel Like a Woman in a Man's Body



## YeOldeOke (21/4/21)

Or vice versa. Can someone educate me please. This statement has always left me dumbfounded, yet it is seemingly always accepted by everybody in the audience, and the discussion simply moves on to how to cope with it.

Hold yer effin horses! How can a man possibly know how it feels to be a woman in a womans body.
Or how a woman feels. It's pure unadulterated horsecrap. The discussion about it should never even start.

Or is it just part of the idiocracy we appear to live in now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (22/4/21)

Basically a gay man. Done.


----------



## Grand Guru (22/4/21)

Transgender or “sexual identity” is the way a person perceives him/herself internally. It’s different from sexual orientation. Transgender people may be straight, lesbian, gay, bisexual etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (22/4/21)

I'm not touching this can of worms...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (22/4/21)

I wouldn't know, when someone says that to me I move quick what if that shit is contagious? I have worn my body in nicely, don't want to get rid of it now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Transgender or “sexual identity” is the way a person perceives him/herself internally. It’s different from sexual orientation. Transgender people may be straight, lesbian, gay, bisexual etc.


Yes, that's the line everybody nods at, I know. I may perceive myself as a dog, but it's hogwash. I don't know what a dog feels.

We can only perceive anything as something we know. A biological male can never know what a woman feels like. Period. So saying he feels like a woman is rubbish. He cannot know. Ever.

All he knows is he feels conflicted. He now interprets it as feeling like a woman. May as well think he's a Martian.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (22/4/21)

As far as I am concerned, what you do behind closed doors is between you and the Creator and he shall be the one to judge you about it. 
What I’m having a problem with though, is the institutionalisation of these issues not only marriage but the right to adoption etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/4/21)

I have no quibbles with sexual orientation. People "want" what they "want". I don't even have an issue with people "feeling" uncomfortable in their own bodies (long time sufferer of Body Dysmorphia, I'm better now thanks). But I don't understand people trying to go against nature and science. There are 2 genders. You can be one or the other, with whatever sexual orientation or preference, you will never receive judgment from me. I have family and friends in the LGB community. All of whom I love dearly. But don't say there is 200+ genders, there is unequivocally 2 genders throughout the natural world. Nature is not going to change, please do not try and force something on the rest of the world, to validify insecurities you may have. Rather learn to be comfortable with who you are, and spend time amongst those that accept and love you for who you are.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6


----------



## Hakhan (22/4/21)

I was also trapped in a woman's body....then my mom gave birth

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (24/4/21)

I wanted to say something about this and then realised I don’t give a ....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (26/4/21)

Gender identity is real, for those that are living through it.

Who the hell are we to question how some one identifies them selves. This is 2021 not the middle ages and even now we are only just scratching the surface of the human psyche. How do you know how they think and feel ? 
You said "How can a man possibly know how it feels to be a woman in a womans body."

I say "How can anyone human possibly know what it is like to be in another persons body"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (28/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------

